# GREDDY Full Auto Timer with Turbo Timer Companion Lite Installation Notes (DIY)



## AvantGTI7 (Dec 4, 2004)

I just installed a Greddy Turbo Timer with a Turbo Timer Companion Lite on my car. When I was doing a search for information regarding the install, I found a wealth of information and thought I would organize it into a DIY for people who might need it in the future. I just want to give credit to all the people who were the pioneers and actually went out and figured out all this crap. I'm trying to organize it all together.
Disclaimer : I am not liable for any damage that you cause to your car as a result of following these notes. If you follow these instructions and screw up, you acted out of your own will and I am not responsible.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
* Disconnect the battery before performing any work on the car. All the necessary wires can be found at the steering column, opposite side of the ignition key cylinder. 
Turbo Timer Connections
Red wire goes to 12v constant wire (solid red) I noticed that there was like two or three "solid red" wires. I cut the thickest solid red wire and then tested it with multimeter to see if it had 12v. 
Blue wire goes to ignition accessory wire (black with a red stripe)
Green wire goes to ignition switched 12v (solid black)
Black wire goes to a ground (bolt in the steering column)
Optional 
The purple wire coming from the timer is the speed wire. This wire is only necessary if you want to use the distance timing features. (keep in mind that the timer in not US spec and therefore utilizes Km/h) The timer will still "automatically" calculate the required idle time. I noticed that it would get up into the high 5s and low 6s when I would gun the car on the ighway. As I slowed down to a stop or idled at a light for a minute or two, the time would reduce dramatically. I have it set to idle for 30 seconds at least by default. I believe the timer uses the vehicle's alternator's signal to calculate the engine rpms and utilizes that as a basis for timing. 
After searching through the forums on VW Vortex, I could not get any conclusive answers regarding which wire to tap for speed signal. People have tried many things, some have worked, and some have not. I guess this means you need to tinker around because the same thing may not work for your car and your timer. Common Solutions = 1) Tap the blue/white wire from the harness that is behind the tachometer on the instrument cluster. 2) Tap this same wire from the ECU
(you really need to do some research when you mess around with this and it seems like the people with US spec timers like the ones from HKS seem to have fewer issues because it is in MPH)
I did not connect the speed wire.
The brown wire coming from the timer is the parking brake wire. When this wire is connected, the parking brake lever must be up for the timer to operate. As soon as the parking brake is released, the engine will turn off. This prevents a thief from driving away with the car by simply adding time on the timer. The person will have to release the parking brake in order to drive the vehicle. 
When you take apart the center column, there are two wires for the parking brake. The one that you need to tap is a brown wire with a yellow stripe. It has current when the parking brake is up but when the lever is up, the current shuts off. 
Use this website if you need help with taking apart the center column and tapping the parking brake wire. 
<http://vwroadtrip.peterbeers.net/GTI/GTI_Mods/Turbo_Timer_Install/turbo_timer_install.htm#Wiring%20the%20Parking%20Brake>
I did not connect the parking brake wire as well. I find it annoying to have to apply the parking brake all the time to get the functionality of the timer especially because my car is a 5-speed tiptronic. I can understand wiring the parking brake with a manual car because you use the parking brake more often anyway. Furthermore, I think its somewhat difficult for someone to break into the car. Lets suppose they got in, I noticed that the steering wheel column locks when you try to turn it even though the engine is running when the timer is counting down. Therefore, you have to break this lock as well. Bottom Line = It just didn't seem like it was necessary. When I get a new center column with cup holders, maybe I will do it then. 
Turbo Timer Companion Lite Connections
Red wire goes to 12v constant wire (solid red) 
Yellow wire goes to ignition accessory wire (black wire with red stripe)
Black wire goes to a ground
Blue wire goes to the trigger wire (yellow with a blue stripe and it can be found behind the driver’s side panel where the hood release is located)
[In older instructions, you had to take apart the left driver’s door to get this wire. Luis Chacon told me about this new way of doing it that is a lot easier. He said that he has not had the time to update his website with the new instructions yet but that he is going to put it up.]
1. With the drivers door open, push the door lock latch with a screwdriver so the CCM thinks that the door is closed.(do not close door) to release door latch you must pull on the door handle from the outside of the car.(do not release yet)
2. To test the trigger wire (yellow/blue wire) Tap the wire to ground with the test probe or fused wire and the doors should lock and the alarm will activate. press unlock with the remote to turn off the alarm.
3. Once you have found the correct trigger wire then you proceed with the install.
The new instructions did not work out for me. I could not locate this yellow wire with a blue stripe so I had to get it from under the driver's side door. I just followed the old instructions from the Mr. Chacon's website.
If there is anything here that you see is wrong, please feel free to correct it. I hope this can be a resource for other people.
The install went smoothly and I got it to work on the first try. Firstly, I want to thank my friend Danny Pennington for helping me with the install. Secondly, I'm very grateful for VW Vortex because it is such a great website with chill people on it. 
I used velcro to mount the Turbo Timer Companion Lite trigger circuit up above the pedals. I also used velco to the mount the turbo timer right on top of the steering column in front of the instrument cluster.

click on the link to view the pics....
http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/...iew=t
Pic 1
steering column taken apart and you can see the little room you have to work with in order to tap the required wires...in order to take the bottom half of the steering column out, I believe you need to remove the steering wheel...I didn't want to do this so I worked with the little space I had...
Pic 2
12v constant wire (red) and ignition accessory wire (blue) from the turbo timer harness joining up with two of the wires (red and yellow) from the trigger circuit and then going to wires in the steering column
Pic 3
blue wire from the circuit tapping the yellow wire with a blue stripe tapped from the door for the alarm
Pic 4
turbo timer installed pic (taken in garage with camera flash)
Pic 5
timer @ night (1)
Pic 6
timer @ night (2) 

next mod....either custom exhaust or custom intercooler











_Modified by AvantGTI7 at 3:22 AM 11-24-2005_


----------



## herbehop (May 4, 2004)

Post back and report how it goes...If all goes well, I will add this thread to the MKIV FAQ/DIY
-Marc


----------



## V84LNCH (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: GREDDY Full Auto Timer with Turbo Timer Companion Lite Installation Notes (AvantGTI7)*

write up is good, but...
1. you *do not need *the speed signal to use the "auto" feature.
2. the tt* will work *if the ebrake doesn't have voltage (ebrake is set). this is an antitheft built into the tt.


----------



## AvantGTI7 (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: GREDDY Full Auto Timer with Turbo Timer Companion Lite Installation Notes (V84LNCH)*

so what do you guys think? questions or comments?
Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: GREDDY Full Auto Timer with Turbo Timer Companion Lite Installation Notes (AvantGTI7)*

Thanks for the nice write up!
I'm sure a lot of people can benfit from this http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Eternal (Sep 29, 2002)

*Re: GREDDY Full Auto Timer with Turbo Timer Companion Lite Installation Notes (quicksilver337)*


_Quote, originally posted by *quicksilver337* »_Thanks for the nice write up!
I'm sure a lot of people can benfit from this http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I have sent you several email messages a week ago, can you PLEASE respond! The TT Companion has a Brown wire with a white stripe, light yellow wire and a dark yellow wire with a black stripe. It does NOT have a pink wire. Current config light yellow is going to the specified yellow location, brown / white is going to the specified brown and yellow / black is going to the pink location. Problems: Companion light is always on, cannot lock doors with the remote, dome light stays on. Please help ASAP, my car has been down for two weeks now!














http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## herbehop (May 4, 2004)

Eternal, is the problem you are having associated with the directions? 
If not, I'm going to add this to the MKIV Faq 
-Marc


----------



## V84LNCH (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (herbehop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *herbehop* »_Eternal, is the problem you are having associated with the directions? 
If not, I'm going to add this to the MKIV Faq 
-Marc

i've posted the facts of what i have found to be different between this write up and what truly works.


----------



## AvantGTI7 (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: (V84LNCH)*

yeah....i mean first i made the write-up....and posted it on here..then i opened it up to everyone to correct and it and add it or whatever...and one of the people that specifically posted was v84lnch..and i fixed whatever he said..then i actually tried it on my car and it worked...
the guy who is having problems...i emailed him...and told him i would be willing to help him in anyway if i could..he has yet to write back to me yet...i dont think he is doing an installation with the turbo timer companion lite..but the regular one..cuz he talks about being able to arm his doors..with the remote..while the timer is counting down..with the LITE ..you cant arm the car..u lock it with the key..and just go away..when the engine shuts off..the companion arms the car...


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: (AvantGTI7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AvantGTI7* »_yeah....i mean first i made the write-up....and posted it on here..then i opened it up to everyone to correct and it and add it or whatever...and one of the people that specifically posted was v84lnch..and i fixed whatever he said..then i actually tried it on my car and it worked...
the guy who is having problems...i emailed him...and told him i would be willing to help him in anyway if i could..he has yet to write back to me yet...i dont think he is doing an installation with the turbo timer companion lite..but the regular one..cuz he talks about being able to arm his doors..with the remote..while the timer is counting down..with the LITE ..you cant arm the car..u lock it with the key..and just go away..when the engine shuts off..the companion arms the car...

You are correct he is referring to the Turbo timer Companion NOT the Turbo Timer Companion *Lite*
The reason he is complaining is because he purchased his device from someone that did not provide him with the OLD install instructions. 
The newer Turbo Timer Companion has new colored wires, which is/was manufactured by myself NOT by the person that I purchased the rights to the Turbo Timer Companion from. 
Now he is writing me nasty emails when he did not even purchase the unit from me. I would be willing to help him out, but by talking trash your not going to get anywhere.
BTW AvantGTI7 Glad to hear that your turbo timer Companion Lite worked out for you, and again great write up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by quicksilver337 at 2:51 PM 12-4-2005_


----------



## herbehop (May 4, 2004)

Added to the MKIV Faq... Thanks for the information guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
-Marc


----------



## Eternal (Sep 29, 2002)

*Re: (herbehop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *herbehop* »_Eternal, is the problem you are having associated with the directions? 
If not, I'm going to add this to the MKIV Faq 
-Marc

Yes, but for the companion Not the light. Sorry to hijack your tread but I have been emailing quicksilver337 for more than a week to no avail and saw that he was actively posting so I left my post in hopes he would get back to me here.
"Now he is writing me nasty emails when he did not even purchase the unit from me. I would be willing to help him out, but by talking trash you’re not going to get anywhere"
Not real sure why he thinks I am talking trash??
I have and NEVER will trash anybody for any reason, read the post again.
Quicksilver337, I will email you the wire colors tomorrow but your website does say "all inquires will be returned within 24hrs" you should remove it if this is not the case. 
I am sorry if you don't like the title of my email but it got your attention where nothing else seemed too.
I will appreciate any help you may provide in this unfortunate situation.
Text is difficult because tone can be misinterpreted.


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: (quicksilver337)*

Just wanted to add... If you need install instructions for any turbo timer. Go to our website and click on the link with the brand name of your Turbo Timer. 
http://turbotimercompanion.com/Main/links.html


----------



## vwrd_01 (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: GREDDY Full Auto Timer with Turbo Timer Companion Lite Installation Notes (AvantGTI7)*

Hey I have a question about a wire under the dash cluster
My question is I have a HKS TT 1 black and I got everywire and now I just need to know the Color for the Tac do you know what color it is by anychance?


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: GREDDY Full Auto Timer with Turbo Timer Companion Lite Installation Notes (vwrd_01)*

is this for the 04 GTI that you have listed?? 
If so... to test for TACHOMETER WIRE
This wire will vary the number of negative pulses with engine speed. This wire can be tested with a digital multi-meter set to AC voltage. Notice if the voltage changes, rev up voltage should go up.
Wire Location: any fuel injector 
good luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwrd_01 (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: GREDDY Full Auto Timer with Turbo Timer Companion Lite Installation Notes (quicksilver337)*

Thanks


----------



## lui16blue (Oct 18, 2004)

*Re: GREDDY Full Auto Timer with Turbo Timer Companion Lite Installation Notes (vwrd_01)*

hye man what does the companion lite do.?? is it that important to have with the turbo timer.??tahnks


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: GREDDY Full Auto Timer with Turbo Timer Companion Lite Installation Notes (lui16blue)*

This should answer your question... 

http://www.turbotimercompanion....html 
http://www.turbotimercompanion.com/Main/faqs.html


----------



## lui16blue (Oct 18, 2004)

*Re: GREDDY Full Auto Timer with Turbo Timer Companion Lite Installation Notes (quicksilver337)*


_Quote, originally posted by *quicksilver337* »_This should answer your question... 

http://www.turbotimercompanion....html 
http://www.turbotimercompanion.com/Main/faqs.html

tahnks man, so basically it only works for car that are 2002 and up and not for mines cuz i have a 2000,as fr what iread from the links


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: GREDDY Full Auto Timer with Turbo Timer Companion Lite Installation Notes (lui16blue)*

In your case you only need to add a relay, here is a link on how it's done.
http://s90139951.onlinehome.us/vw/ttinstall.htm
Good Luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lui16blue (Oct 18, 2004)

*Re: GREDDY Full Auto Timer with Turbo Timer Companion Lite Installation Notes (quicksilver337)*

thanks my friend


----------



## VdubVW (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: GREDDY Full Auto Timer with Turbo Timer Companion Lite Installation Notes (lui16blue)*

anyone have images of there splices by the steering coloum, im having trouble fitting everything around there. please help needed asap


----------



## VdubVW (Apr 23, 2007)

no help huh guys?


----------



## michaelss (Feb 11, 2007)

*Re: GREDDY Full Auto Timer with Turbo Timer Companion Lite Installation Notes (AvantGTI7)*

will this also work for mk3?


----------



## scottd1975 (Aug 27, 2005)

i cant see the pics can you update them


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: (scottd1975)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scottd1975* »_i cant see the pics can you update them

I hope this will help http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://vwroadtrip.peterbeers.n...l.htm


----------



## 3747GTI (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: (quicksilver337)*

well the greddy turbo timer i installed in the vw gti doesnt work all wiring is correct and when i turn the ignition on or the car it just says off and i have to turn it on myself what could be the problem here fellas


----------



## AvantGTI7 (Dec 4, 2004)

recheck all the wiring and make you have good connections


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

im glad i found this.
my buddy is a wiring guru. he put in my Greddy turbo time on my '03 GTI, non 20th. i helped a little bit. and we're about to put in the Companion lite this week some time.

i'll take pictures of every step.

should i put the pics up in this thread or start my own?


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

holy shnikies. i just noticed how old this thread was.


----------



## Fuelrat (Jan 24, 2007)

*Greddy FAT install help. GRAY wire?*

So... I'm resurrecting this old thread for a little help. 
I purchased a Greddy Full Auto Timer from a member here at the 'Tex. I've got everything wired except for a gray wire from the FAT. In the install threads I've found, the gray wire is not mentioned. The car does not run after the ignition is shut off. 
The car is an '03 Jetta 1.8T with Tip-tronic. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

Fuelrat said:


> So... I'm resurrecting this old thread for a little help.
> I purchased a Greddy Full Auto Timer from a member here at the 'Tex. I've got everything wired except for a gray wire from the FAT. In the install threads I've found, the gray wire is not mentioned. The car does not run after the ignition is shut off.
> The car is an '03 Jetta 1.8T with Tip-tronic.
> Thanks in advance.


According to the install instructions from Greddy the GRAY wire is not used...

http://www.greddy.com/upload/file/FATT.pdf


----------



## Turbojunky01 (May 12, 2013)

Good write how do i save this thred ? For fourther referance ?


----------

